# Log Cabin block question



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I know that traditionally a Log Cabin block has a red center with darker colors on one side and lighter ones on the other. My question is - do the lighter colors have to be some shade of white? I care more for off white, beige, cream colors than stark white.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

From what I've seen, log cabins can be any kind of dark on one side and a good looking light on the other.

I'd never heard that the center had to be any particular color.

You decide the center color, you decide what tones of dark and lights. It'll be beautiful.

this is a 19 page .pdf that shows log cabin quilt block, and in other colors.

http://www.quiltstudy.org/includes/downloads/galleryguide.pdf


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ooooh, loved the link! I thought I'd read somewhere that the center was red to symbolize the fire burning in the hearth....

Thanks for all the info. Now I'm adding a LC block to my never-ending idea list!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Rules are made to be broken... use whatever colors you like! You should google Judy Martin, she has some amazing log cabin quilts.


----------



## MsPioneerGal (Feb 16, 2003)

I did a log cabin pattern with a yellow in the center block. Forgot the name of the pattern .... something in regards to the Sunshine shining thru the log cabin window. So, yes - break those rules!!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

traditional explanations for old quilt blocks are just 'tradition'. You can do anything you like. I think at one point black was used in the center representing a dark time of life...

The key to the log cabin is simply the contrast between the light & dark sides. You can achieve this with whatever colors you like, as long as you see the contrast.

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for encouraging me to think outside the box....hee hee.

(and if I knew how to post a picture.....)


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, anything you like, and any colors...it's the contrast that makes the LC block work. Happy quiltmaking! (We like pictures...)


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

I made a king size log cabin quilt for my DS and DIL as one of their wedding gifts. The color scheme is completely up to you. I always try to find a main color that really grabs me and then build it from there.

If I can figure out how to add the picture I'll send it!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Farmwoman, do whatever you like!! I just made the blocks and this top this weekend for my inlaws 50th anniversary. As you can tell, it is totally scrappy...different reds used for the centers. Hopefully you can see that my lights are all different..light greens, purples, prints, off whites and whites. When they are all put in a setting, they blend! Putting the borders on it and getting it sandwiched tonight then hopefully quilted and bound by Friday. It is a gift for my inlaws 50th anniversary..and the party is Saturday!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

it is gorgous i love the way you laid out the blocks so that there is a star in the center and the light bands make the bands across it hope you get it finished in time as i am sure they will love it as well


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful, I like the scrappy colors!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The secret of the fire in the center is that the red went well with the other colors in the quilt, so it was at once a focal point and neutral. I've seen forest green work well, and yellow. Just make sure that the central color works with the other colors you are working with. I can see yellow working well as the center if you are using browns or greens.

Some people make their log cabin quilts in only two colors. Personally, I'd just make half squares and use the quilting to put faux seams rather than go to all that trouble. If you use different fabrics for each block, pay attention to how light and dark each light side of the blocks are. You can arrange the blocks so that the darkest (or yellowest, or whatever) for their own pattern by putting the darkest or lightest in the corners, or the borders, or the centers.

Have fun! I love Log Cabins.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, MacaReenie! Nice log cabin! Another great quilt. You are SO prolific! I'm in awe.. Keep up the great work, and keeping letting us see them!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

So very many variations on log cabins. Cut a few strips and do a few samples to see what you like. 

This is a great site that I visit for free use blocks http://www.quilterscache.com/QuiltBlocksGalore.html


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

MacaReenie, ummm, WOW!!!!! That is gorgeous!!! Your in-laws are blessed to have a daughter-in-law like you.

Well done...


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

QuiltingLady2, I really like quilterscache. They have a ton of free blocks and the pictures that others share of their creations is inspiring.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

farmwoman59 said:


> QuiltingLady2, I really like quilterscache. They have a ton of free blocks and the pictures that others share of their creations is inspiring.


I've been accessing this site for years. It has given me many great ideas. For that wonderful gift I buy from their company to keep them in business and as a thank you for keeping the free site up, running and in great order. I suggest to my friends who also visit the site to buy from them also. Let's keep them in business. :goodjob:


----------

